# A Response to Invasion



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

_Just something that came to me, I really want to improve my transcriptions so I hope people might provide feedback and that you may like to know more. Please let me know - AndyG._
_=========_

*A Response To Invasion*

For a second, set aside pride and imagine that yours is not the only planet of alike beings in the cosmos; that there are others like yourself, battling alone, just waiting to be discovered.
Cast your gaze out to the heavens and wonder what -and who- else might be out there.

Now turn your questing gaze to the northern star-quadrants, in particular to the one which was named Sigma 5 for want of a better title.
Note the swirling gas giants and the myriad trailing arms of dissolving comets, then focus upon one at the westernmost fringe.
Gaze upon a system not yet scarred by wholescale war, where life has proceeded in much the same way for the last six millennia.

Sensors magnifying to their greatest capacity: can you see the inhabitants of each planet scurrying, building cities and working the land, losing their health in vast numbers with each turn of their star?

For a second you can almost imagine their decades of toil, sacrificed to that incessant beast called life, for they could be *just* like you. Even through your armour, your body convulses as excitement grips you: no longer to walk the stars alone, you have finally found your kin.

Even at this range, you discern two searing balls of light upon the planet’s surface, casting their own malevolent halos into the atmosphere; all cannot be well with your new-found family and anger builds within, longing to take the enemy and wring the very existence from their wretched bodies for trying to deny you your birthright.

Signals from the others in the group indicate their own levels of vehemence...although just one group, the squadron still accommodates several elite units. Perhaps not enough to halt the war dead in it’s tracks, but you swear your holiest oath that you shall make a difference for your people.

With speed intensifying, the holed and disassembled rotten carcasses of familiar ships of the line from both sides stream past your windows; though undoubtedly old, there is insufficient time to check for surivors or lost technology, for the people and the machines you have come for still lie deep within the earth...just as the ancient texts have predicted...and none shall deny you.

Affirmations from the other ships indicate the same and you can almost hear their preparations for war-making, for you have made them almost a hundred times yourself:
The sharp tang of ozone as power cells charge; rifles and cannons checked and triple-checked; the harsh intake of breath as combat drills are remembered and invoked; pools of deep azure bathing the crafts’ occupants as silent running is engaged.

Imagine a world where the flora and fauna have still managed to hold out against the encroaching industries, sprawling outposts and ‘not-quite-cities’ of the aliens as they continue their avarice and thievery of the land...your land.

Imagine, if you will, Nadren Prime.


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*Hi*

I am imagining. Now I want to see more, to know more, to feel what else you have in store for us. Great writing. keep it up and continue this. :so_happy:


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

_Thanks, Adrian (and everyone for viewing)!
More of this story revealed itself to me today, so fingers crossed that you continue to read and (hopefully) enjoy this.

All of the tales which I transcribe are a mystery to me and I don't know where they are going, so I kind of feel like I'm "here for the ride" alongside you good people.

I'm not "fishing for compliments" here, but I am always trying to improve so (if you have a minute or two) please might you let me have any feedback, or to let me know if these are unclear and/or need changing?

I put the words down for yourselves and to add to the fan fiction in general and it's important to me that these are readable and that you enjoy them:
As ever, I don't do this for my own reputation, acclaim, or feelings of worth, but instead to try to faithfully tell the characters' own stories and just to know that it brought yourselves a bit of some happiness and (perhaps) that it might inspire yourselves to think -and write- about your own armies and these wonderful hobby gameworlds which we like so much.

Anyway, thanks for reading and on with the show. Andygorn.
++++++_

The craft shudder only slightly as they start to enter the atmosphere; their acute angle of descent was programmed years ago to avoid the worst of the effects, whilst heat-resistant cramics retain the coolness of the ship’s inner workings.

Even if any of the friction-heat _had_ penetrated the hull, the occupants would not have minded 'a little warmth' and would have borne it with stoic determination. Experienced veterans, they are all used to hardship and deprivation.

Though barely a glancing at the rest of the unit, you all know what each other is thinking: "The mission is all, none shall falter."
Grips tighten on rifles, pistols and blades in readiness for the coming attrition, for it shall be a campaign of indeterminate length, instead of the lightning-strike against key personnel that you usually favour.

Ideally, you would have chosen a different method for insertion onto the surface, yet the traditional teleportation beams had been disabled long ago, with no opportunity for respite or repair. The mission is all and you know that even small delays can very easily prove to be fatal for your objectives.

The planet’s multi-layered atmosphere plays havoc with even the most advanced of sensors, so an intense bloom of fire and the spattering of debris across your ship’s front armour is the only indication that the pair of ships to your port side have suddenly disintegrated.

The remaining three craft are already taking wild evasive action to avoid the debris which shrieks past, as well as plotting and evading any enemy targetting devices, yet no warnings sound which would have indicated a lock-on.

Even at these distances and through the hell of planetfall, a vast tell-tale trace of petrochemical vapour speaks of an alien rocket which has come from the Eastern continent, the area of the greenskins’ most substantial gains.

Calling up known texts, streams of scrolling data indicate that the East was once a site of great beauty with verdant rolling fields hemmed in by luscious hedgerows and hundreds of fauna. 

Vision sharpening as you descend through the cloud-cover, there appears to be little remaining of such natural wonder:
Now, myriad deep craters and laserburns scar the sandy hills whilst the mountains of haphazardly-welded machine-junk which the Orks use for both residences and war cast their malevolent shadows across your people’s lands.

Incredulous, you gasp at the debasement of the terrain: Even their very presence befouls the earth, let alone the unthinkable damage caused by the horrendous vapours from their maniacal industries.

Elsewhere, black rivers of toxic tar and sludge now flow across the barren landscape, pooling anywhere gravity wills it, uncaring of where it contaminates.
Undoubtedly many base aliens already trespassed into it’s toxic waters -never to rise again- having dared each other to tests of stamina, or hoping that their smoke-belching vehicles’ reckless speed would carry them to safety.

Yet these creatures are galaxy-renowned for their numbers, and such casualties would (sadly) be unlikely to make any great impact upon their overall combat-effectiveness.

Sweeping smoothly over the landscape, you search for a suitable landing zone, finding it five miles from the defender's nearest outpost.
The lack of anti-aircraft fire from the various Ork-towns indicates that the huge rocket -which accounted for two-fifths of your number- had been nothing more than the venting of their racial exuberance rather than any aimed or organised threat.

Although you commmand warriors who have combined centuries of experience, the Orks are too caught up in their mindless violence; the complete chance they bring to life has already severely reduced the ability of your units to win this war. 

For what may be the twentieth time, you curse their entire species.


----------

